# Scrapped Princess



## PrincessMarie (Feb 22, 2012)

This morning my husband and I fought for several minutes on why he had crude pictures of a girl he had promised he stopped seeing. I knew he hadn't in the back of my mind, but didn't want to bring it up. We discussed how neither of us were happy in the current situation. Me wanting to actually recieve love (haven't been kissed or touched in 2 days) and him wanting to be free to do as he wants away from here.

As of an hour ago, he threw the car keys at me before picking them up again and walked out the door. When he was calm, we decided to seperate for a month and he'll be coming back for his things and to discuss the terms of seperation later this evening once he has fully calmed down and I have time to get a few things done in town.

I'm upset about the whole issue seeing as I love him more than anything, but I know it's best for how unhealthy the relationship has become. Any other ladies going through a separation at the moment?

-------------------------------

Later: So everything has been put into place and we're separate now. I don't think there will be any reconnection do to our ackward meeting around midnight. I got off work and went to pick up some food and saw him sitting in the back of the restaurant playing on his laptop chatting with his OW on Skype... in a public place of all things. I didn't see him wearing his ring, but I'm a little reluctant to take mine off. We exchanged greetings for a second and he just let off one of his ackward smiles he does that means "I don't want to be here" so luckily my food was ready and I left.

It just hurts to know that how things were are no more and he would rather have a girl over the web who has another BF than be with someone who loves him dearly. Ah, all the days in my life that I wish social media and the internet were never created.


----------



## Speed (Dec 9, 2011)

PrincessMarie said:


> This morning my husband and I fought for several minutes on why he had crude pictures of a girl he had promised he stopped seeing. I knew he hadn't in the back of my mind, but didn't want to bring it up. We discussed how neither of us were happy in the current situation. Me wanting to actually recieve love (haven't been kissed or touched in 2 days) and him wanting to be free to do as he wants away from here.
> 
> As of an hour ago, he threw the car keys at me before picking them up again and walked out the door. When he was calm, we decided to seperate for a month and he'll be coming back for his things and to discuss the terms of seperation later this evening once he has fully calmed down and I have time to get a few things done in town.
> 
> ...


Don't blame the internet, blame the user. If the internet and social media didn't exist he would have just found someone local to cheat with.

He sounds like a real piece $hit. Sorry you are going through this.


----------



## soconfused1984 (Apr 19, 2012)

stop thinking about what he does, just think about you now and concentrate on moving foward, obviously he doesn't love you no more and there is no need to be stuck thinking about him when he doesn't care at all, don't do that to yourself girl! love yourself and i'm pretty sure someone will show up in your life that makes you feel the way you deserve and love you more than anyone =)


----------



## PrincessMarie (Feb 22, 2012)

He only has an ego online. He is timid in person and doesn't talk to females openly. I don't think I want to date again since it never was a good experience, but I'll be glad when everything is done with. I'm going to visit my dad this week seeing as he only has a few weeks left and my DH said he'd take me since I don't have good transport. This is going to be one ackward car ride. :<


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Is there any other way to get to your dad's? Train? Bus? Taxi?

Has your husband ever met this woman in person? Some people pretends to be very different online. The fantasy is better than real life.


----------



## River1977 (Oct 25, 2010)

Breaking up is hard as hell. It hurts like mad, and that's all you can think about. Everyone goes through the grief process when a marriage or relationship ends. I hope you feel better soon and who knows, he may want to get back together later when he discovers online isn't real life.

I think the most important thing is you standing up for yourself. You can't have a marriage while he's cheating online with other women. The alternative is to allow him to run over you, but you didn't do that. So, be proud of yourself for valuing yourself over him and having self respect. 

It's easy to want to wallow and have a pity party. Give yourself x amount of time to cry each day. Try to pick yourself up and do some things you really don't want to do, things you don't think you're in the mood for. Push yourself anyway. You'll be glad you did. You'll be surprised how it can serve to take your mind off things and make you laugh and have good time too. Things like going to a movie (no love stories right now LOL) or out with friends. Go someplace very public, so a bunch of guys can hit on you. That will make you feel better even if you don't meet anyone or exchange phone numbers. To take the edge of the pain off very quickly, read a good book. It will take your mind off him. When you're done with it a few days later, nothing will seem so intense anymore. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## chicka (Jun 27, 2012)

I like River's advice. Right now I'm in a separation from my husband which just started a few days ago. I dont feel like doing annything. The courtains are drawn in my home. The only place I've been able to get the strength is walking the dogs because its necessary. My house is a mess but when I start to think of getting the vacuum my legs get all heavy. I feel all alone and angry like you. But I think River's advice is good that we need to do things even though we don't feel like doing them. Like I have been planning (geez) to finally take a shower today. 
My husband's not a cheater, its not our issue. But I've been in a past relationship where I was cheated on so I can relate. Its absolutely terrible when the amoral heartless thing of a man is hurting you and doesn't have the guts to face the pain he's caused. Yes that past relationship made me hate men too, especially because I thought most cheat or have other major issues. But they are not at all bad and some women cheat too, I have known some women worse than men who make the men their victims and we can't discount their pain.


----------

